# bottle with brail



## judu (Jul 18, 2009)

ok, we just dug this one and i am very curious about it....it has a blue-ish color and the seem stops right where the neck starts..it has brail on it.i guess so that someone who could not see would know what they were taking....i had to use a magnfying glass to read the letters that are barely visible where the brail is...i could make out dr thatchers and syrup but there are other words i cant make out.....and i cant read brail......really a cool bottle though, has anyone ever seen a bottle like this ???


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 18, 2009)

dr thatchers worm syrup


----------



## judu (Jul 18, 2009)

ah ,ok...worm syrup....i can make out the w so thats it....thanks cc6pack ...... are there many bottles that have braille on them?...


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 18, 2009)

dan

 Your dots are not brail, those are vent holes in the mold.


----------



## judu (Jul 18, 2009)

vent holes....thats interesting..what would cause that, they actually put the letters on the bottle after it was made but while it was still forming?...hmm, well anyway thanks again for the info......the more i know about a bottle the more i like it...


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi judu and the rest of you,  I cannot see the shadows of lettering in the picture.  The dots could be vent holes, but some lettering should have been filled with glass in the final blow.
 These questionable venting problem really plagued making deep paneled medical bottles on an automatic bottle machine (ABM).  Can we get another picture try or can't you even see the lines of the lettering?  

 I just went back to look at the picture again.  It obviously has a tooled neck. So it may not have been an ABM production bottle.  What does the bottom have on it?

 Because I worked for Thatcher Glass, I have some interest in his bottles.

   RED Matthews


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 18, 2009)

Red ,I answered you inquiry a while back on another thread about Dr. Thatcher's stuff. I can't remember the thread but I think there was another about vent holes similar  the OP's. Again this Thatcher is NOT the Thatcher glass, of milk bottle fame. Here's the worm with the embossing. Bottle is 4 in. high x 1 in. square.


----------



## judu (Jul 18, 2009)

that picture is perfect. thats exacty what my bottle would say if you could read it clear..i can see the h. s. before thatcher on my bottle. the dots are on my bottle where it would say chatt tenn, but i cant see the letters there at all. i wonder if the embossing is just wore down or if the print was never really good to begin with?...any way, thats the bottle.. mine has a blue color though..heres a picture of the bottom. has nothing at all on the bottom..


----------



## judu (Jul 18, 2009)

here you can almost see where it dr is ..and a little of thatchers. i can see it best when help up to light..have you ever seen a milk bottle where the label has rubbed of but you can still see it when you hold it up to light?..thats kind of the way i can read this bottle. except i know it didnt have an applied lable..


----------



## judu (Jul 18, 2009)

by the way, does anyone know the approx. age of this bottle?....maybe 1910 or 1920?


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 18, 2009)

dan

 I think your's is closer to 1880-1890 range, Here's some more stuff Thatcher made.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-233982/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#234003


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 18, 2009)

The first thing I thought before I opened the post, was I bet it's a poison bottle (since the patterns were there for people who couldn't read or see in the dark).  Would be interesting to find out if braille was ever put on a bottle.  I would think not, though.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2009)

So far I dont think I have ever run across Braille lettering on a bottle.
 You see that poorly blown embossing that looks sort of like braille sometimes on turn of the century bottles. Its fairly common on late Dr Kilmer bottles and a few others.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2009)

yo gunth ok that answers the question there were no braille bottles  thanks med man !


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2009)

it wouldnt surprise me if there is a bottle with embossed braille , I just cant think of any.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-88954/mpage-1/key-braille/tm.htm#89033

 Here is a thread from the famous, but not forgotten, Bearswede that relates to this question.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-3109/mpage-1/key-braille/tm.htm#3109

 Just search braille on here.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2009)

well after people drank 40 million bottles of fletchers castoria, mom.caldwells syrup pepsin, im sure they new what the bottle was in the dark kinda like bein blind, and i hope they didnt keep the poison in the med cabinet, but if they did you sure new what that was when ya felt it!  mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Eh, no, I'm not going to make a joke here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_Coors_lite_bottles_have_Braille_on_them

 One more interesting thing I googled.  Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2009)

hey ginger make the joke!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay, since you begged me to, I was going to say they could always make the excuse that the medicine made them go blind and not something else.  That was kinda flat.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2009)

well thats the truth! the stuff they were  taking would def make you blind, die, and above all high! people were really messed up back then!  mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

Opiates and alcohol.. hey, at least it's not crack!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm talking about the thing your mother warned you about.  Get it??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

Come on, that's just a tall tale.. nobody really does that.. do they? and if not, WHY NOT??


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2009)

yo cyb it wasnt crack but they sure drank it like it was.................. in the 40s it was peanutbutter, rott gut alcohol, milk of masgnesia,and perfume!  yuk!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Opiates and alcohol.. hey, at least it's not crack!! []


 
 What was true then, is true now.  No better way to get rid of pain, at least physical.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

Yo Mike you know I love to think it was a better life back in the days of yore, but I would not trade my present conditions for theirs.. I'm happy with my rotgut BK, rotgut McD's, rotgut Miller High Life and rotgut Alka-seltzer!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How could those pretty poppy plants with their pretty flowers be a bad thing?? I ask this because I don't know how to make heroin, and if I did, I wouldn't be up after midnight chatting about said subject..


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2009)

> I love to think it was a better life back in the days of yore,


 Was never told that but I was told I would turn to stone if I looked at naked girls.[&:] It would always stop before it got all of me or my bros. [sm=lol.gif] Boy was I ever happy when I figured out it only went so far...



> Opiates and alcohol





> No better way to get rid of pain, at least physical.


 
 In a permanent way.....



> I love to think it was a better life back in the days of yore,


 
 We were poor so I will trade your days of yore for my days of poor.[] We didn't know we were poor so it didn't hurt much. Well maybe once when I steeped on a nail and my aunt stuck my foot in a bowl of kerosene and snatched the nail out with pliers.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Why kerosene?  Is it a disinfectant?  Ouch Cap!  I just thought they used to say that to kids way back when.  Not that you guys are old or anything.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 19, 2009)

whats up cap? long time no see hows the misses and justin? he still sleeping all day?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

Laur! LOL!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

Laur - never heard this one before - apparently a church used this in 2005. Scary~!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 19, 2009)

lol it seems unlikely to me that god would be murdering kittens...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

Think about what went into thinking that up - they had to have meetings to discuss how to prevent... well - you know. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are some MEAN looking kitten killers!!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Opiates and alcohol.. hey, at least it's not crack!!Â []


 

 Its all crack,just in different strengths.Oh I only smoke pot I don't do coke, oh I only do coke, I don't do heroin, oh I only do heroin I don't so morphine, oh I only  drink I don't do any of the hard stuff. All the same man.only difference is,the time each one takes to kill ya. [8D]
  Back when quack cures were around,they didn't know it was killing them.Today we do.

  Ask the quack doctor.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

> kitten killers


 Yeah - I'm trying to figure out how they came up with those! That must have been some meeting!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow I'm surprised there are any kittens left. Or cats for that matter,or dogs.[8D]


----------

